# Is it poor nutrition?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all :wave: 
So we bought this buck and he has an awesome build but he is kinda hocked in. He comes from awesome lines and is overall REALLY nice! He came from a pretty bad place were he was really skinny and lived a very stressful life and had very poor nutrition (?). Could it be the really poor nutrition that made him that way or it that just him? Thanks for any help!! Love this place! :grouphug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Could be nutrition......Did you catch him all up on everything? BoSe, copper, CD&T, a good worming and all that good stuff?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if not given a properly balanced mineral diet he may have deficiencies that could have led to permanent damage (I did that to one of my does) - you will know if its genetics when his kids hit the ground or if you see even a slight bit of improvement with a better diet


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

mommaB said:


> Could be nutrition......Did you catch him all up on everything? BoSe, copper, CD&T, a good worming and all that good stuff?


We have only had him 4 days. He has minerals and we are going to worm him and give him a CD&T shot soon 



StaceyRoop said:


> if not given a properly balanced mineral diet he may have deficiencies that could have led to permanent damage (I did that to one of my does) - you will know if its genetics when his kids hit the ground or if you see even a slight bit of improvement with a better diet


He is super wide, he is just hocked it. We are hoping to breed him to 2 does that are not hocked in at all so we shall see what the kids look like :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

good luck!!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Hope all goes well for ya


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you rescued him. Good luck! I hope his kids turn out great!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree with Karen, good for you!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You need to get some BoSe and Copper in to him soon if you want to try and correct his leg issue. He may have been born like that or there may be deficiencies causing it. If they go for too long deficient then there can be permanent damage done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You need to get some BoSe and Copper in to him soon if you want to try and correct his leg issue. He may have been born like that or there may be deficiencies causing it. If they go for too long deficient then there can be permanent damage done.


 I agree...you need to do this and try to see if it helps.... :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Colorado is high in selenium. Our vets will not prescribe that. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Colorado is high in selenium. Our vets will not prescribe that. :shrug:


Has the goat been kept somewhere else? Possibly the area he has lived in and feed he has been fed are Selenium deficient.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

If he was kept on a dry lot or given nutritionally deficient hay there could still be an issue with selenium deficiency. At minimum get some kelp meal for ongoing and right away give him some Selenium and Vitamin E gel. If you can't get the gel locally order it through Jeffers.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Logan, he came from around here and has lived in Colorado since he was 6 months old. How do you know if they are selenium defficient? :whatgoat:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would not do the Selenium. We do not need it here at all. Now I do have it JUST INCASE you need some. I am not far from you but I am leaving town today and coming home Monday, then leaving again Wed. Let me know. I think my bottle expired, but Dr.MacIntyer at AirWay says it should be fine, if anything it looses it value.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What was his diet and supplements like at his previous home? Was he given regular copper, minerals, good hay, etc.?

What do his parents look like? Are they cow hocked at all?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The lady that we bought him from got him from Rusty (Little Tots Estate) and his dam is PGCH/GCH SM3 Pines PT Tigress 2*M and his sire is PGCH/MCH/GCH Little Tots Estate Thalictrum so I'm guessing that they are not hocky.I think she gave him okay hay, but he had no minerals what so ever. We gave him some and he was eating them like crazy. He is nothing but skin and bones. I feel really sorry for him, but we shall fix him up soon :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and he also was never given grain and she never wormed him or gave him a CD&T shot.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds more like poor nutrition than genetics. :shrug: I'd email Rusty and see what he says about the parents personally.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

poor guy! glad you have him now!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Incorrect or eglected foot frimmimg can also cause cow hocks


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What's a 'cow hock' ???


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

keren said:


> Incorrect or eglected foot frimmimg can also cause cow hocks


He is almost three years old and I don't think she ever had his feet done. I did them and they were terrible. 



Mandara Farm said:


> What's a 'cow hock' ???


It's the same as hocking in. It's when the hocks point in. Here is a pic of Avalanche's rear legs. See how his hocks point in?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah, ok. Poor guy! I'm so glad you got him and are feeding him minerals :thumb:


----------

